# LMT offer to exchange prospectus



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody holds LMT?
I received a packet in the mail with a thick booklet about 300 pages titled "LMT offer to exchange all shares of common stock of Abacaus Innovation Corportation and will be converted into shares of Leidos Holdings, Inc"? It says action must be taken for the brokerage to know what to do with your shares. 
What are you planning to do with LMT shares?

http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/ne...july/it-technical-service-exchange-offer.html


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

I've held it for years, I haven't received anything. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> I've held it for years, I haven't received anything. Thanks for the heads up.


Your discount brokerage should've mail you this prospectus.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

came today


----------

